# 1963 Patio Diet cola by pepsi



## splante (Sep 2, 2011)

Received my 1963 Patio diet cola from 1963 this was put out in 1963 for only 6 montyhs before pepsi pulled the plug on it. Iwas 2 back then.


----------



## bikegoon (Sep 2, 2011)

I found one like that near an old canal. Its missing the ACL though. But-I am not sure if the non-diet bottle had that same cool looking design


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 2, 2011)

It was brought back out as Diet Pepsi.


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2011)

What year is it from Splante....[]


----------



## splante (Sep 3, 2011)

yes it was changed to diet pepsi in 1964,this 1963 was produced for about six months, the cola and some of the flavor varrients held on until around 1970.
 I believe the patio diet cola to be the hardest to find

 wikipedia has this on it
 Patio Diet Cola was a brand of diet soda introduced by Pepsi in 1963. It was created in response to Diet Rite Cola, which was the first diet cola on the market. Debbie Drake was Patio Diet Cola's spokesperson. In 1964, Patio released orange, grape, and root beer flavors. This flavor line was not meant to compete with brands like Orange Crush, but rather fill out the line for bottlers in need. Patio sodas were available in the cold-bottle market: grocery and mom-and-pop stores. Advertising for Patio was comparatively scarce; at the time, bottlers were regionally franchised, and related advertising was necessarily local.

 In 1964, the line became Diet Pepsi. The newly branded diet soda was advertised alongside Pepsi with the tagline "Pepsi either way", which replaced the slogan "Dances with flavor."


  Diet Cola (became Diet Pepsi in 1964)
  Root Beer
  Orange
  Imitation Grape soda (later changed to artificially flavored)
  Imitation Strawberry soda
  Dry Ginger Ale
  Dry Club Soda
  Dry Tonic Water

 Pepsi phased out the non-cola Patio flavors by the 1970s.


----------



## epackage (Sep 3, 2011)

amazing that Wiki had the info, cool stuff thanx...Jim[8D]


----------

